# NO-XPLODE - effect on erection... which is it?



## sabre81 (Jul 9, 2006)

Some reviews i've read and some posts on other forums reveal that "side effects" of NO-Explode can include improved erectile function.  I've also seen a few posts elsewhere that say it may affect erectile function negatively.  Which is it?  Anyone have first hand experience? Is there a preferable time in which i should take this stuff to make sure it works on the plus side of the erection thing?

Thanks


----------



## Flakko (Jul 9, 2006)

Like with any NO (nitric oxide) product it will increase you vascularity. Arginine helps dilating the veins to increase blood flow to the muscles. So, since the penis is a muscle, it's possible that while taking a NO product you could see some positive effects on your erection. It doesn't mean that it's a proven fact, but yes it is possible.
Negative side effects, I don't know. The only thing I heard about NO-Xplode is that makes you shit a lot, but it never happened to me while taking it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2006)

Are you sure the penis is muscle?


----------



## sabre81 (Jul 9, 2006)

hmm, yeah penis is not a muscle.  Else i would probably be curling with it at least once a week.


----------



## Flakko (Jul 10, 2006)

http://www.webmd.com/content/article/7/1680_50125.htm


----------



## Northernlights8 (Jul 12, 2006)

I couldnt get off with my g/f after taking it 2 hours before.


----------



## YoungGunz88 (Jul 12, 2006)

no explode i found to be smack dab in the middle as effective wise. i found trac extreme NO by mhp to be the most effective. but boy it taste like puke. always take on an empty stomach about 20 min before work out. and definatly never eat or drink anything with calcium including protien. calcium cancels the L-arginine. hope this helps ?.... ps made me rock sold.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2006)

Flakko said:
			
		

> http://www.webmd.com/content/article/7/1680_50125.htm



although awkward to read, Nowhere in there did I see that the penis was a muscle. It is essentially several sponge filled tubes that fill up with blood. One of the chemicals that governs erections is positively affected by taking NO supplements, but this does not mean your dick is like your biceps.


----------



## superho (Jan 27, 2011)

*The penis IS a muscle*

But it's comprised of smooth muscle tissue.

Actually, it was very graphically illustrated that the penis is a muscle, and that erections occur as the muscle relax, by a doctor who injected prostaglandin e1 into his penis at a urology seminar and proceeded to parade his swelling erection around the auditorium


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 27, 2011)

superho said:


> But it's comprised of smooth muscle tissue.
> 
> Actually, it was very graphically illustrated that the penis is a muscle, and that erections occur as the muscle relax, by a doctor who injected prostaglandin e1 into his penis at a urology seminar and proceeded to parade his swelling erection around the auditorium



Topic was 5 years old, way to bring it back!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 28, 2011)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Topic was 5 years old, way to bring it back!



Somewhat interesting, but there are better ways to acquire stronger erections.  i.e., resveratrol finding in a thread in this forum.


----------

